# Vine removal advice and tree diameter



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Have a tree in mind for a stand but it has vines growing from ground to the top. The vine does not have leaves of three or white berries and is a pretty woody vine but I got nailed with poison sumac a few years ago real bad and I am gunshy for any and all vines. I whapped the vine around the base with a machete but I know they are pretty hard to kill. Any advice?

The tree is a healthy single trunk maple with light green leaves. Not a silver or Norwegian but not sure beyond that. Estimated diameter is 10 at the base. Thoughts on supporting a big game guardian tree stand? I have two that work but they are strapped up to big oaks.

Might be easier to pick another tree but all other options either are right on top of the crossing I have excellent cam action on, or they are beyond a confident shot. 


Thanks!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

toledoeyebanger said:


> Have a tree in mind for a stand but it has vines growing from ground to the top. The vine does not have leaves of three or white berries and is a pretty woody vine but I got nailed with poison sumac a few years ago real bad and I am gunshy for any and all vines. I whapped the vine around the base with a machete but I know they are pretty hard to kill. Any advice?
> 
> The tree is a healthy single trunk maple with light green leaves. Not a silver or Norwegian but not sure beyond that. Estimated diameter is 10 at the base. Thoughts on supporting a big game guardian tree stand? I have two that work but they are strapped up to big oaks.
> 
> ...


Probably a wild grape vine....We used to find them around a ravine and play Tarzan....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You hacked it, now squirt and it will die.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> You hacked it, now squirt and it will die.


Yep...make sure all vines at the base of tree are cut as close to the ground as possible and spray the cut ends with a good brush killer. I usually use Crossbow brush killer(found mine and recommended at local feed mill) spraying the ends very well. If they are wild grape vines, you should be able to trace where they are coming from, find the head(main part) of the vine coming out of the ground,cut it where it comes out of the ground and spray it liberally killing many vines going to different trees. Bigger vines in trees and the head of the vines, say bigger than an inch, I'll go back in a couple weeks giving the ends another drink of Crossbow just to be sure. Have used Crossbow to kill out a whole 5acre field of sumac, huge grape vines up to 6-8"s and plenty of poison oak and ivy.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

The "experts" say in ohio poison sumac is in wetlands/bogs. Some have said IF you get into poison sumac you were probably standing in water. Poison Oak is said NOT to be in Ohio. Poison Ivy often has hairy vines, white berries, red leaflets in spring,....
As to cutting vines, I have had good/great success by just cutting-removing a section of the vine coming out of the ground or at the base of the tree...everything above will die, it just takes a little while.
Grape vines may be a pain but good for wildlife.....


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

It is indeed a swamp bottom flood plain that I am hunting. It is underwater from thaw till June depending on the rain. Stays dry the rest of summer and fall. I will try the cut and spray if work allows me back out this weekend and try to get a pic of the vine and leaves. I appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Got back out today after work. Pretty sure it is poison ivy after paying more attention to detail and clearing some of the other brush for a better look. Leaves of three, white berries. The whack job at the base was much more effective than I anticipated. Completed the job today finding the base of the vine and using loppers, had roundup poison ivy spray laying around from last time I got burned and used that to spray. Pics show the vine on the tree after one week of the machete work dying off, and some detail on part of the vine I popped off for a pic.

Thanks again for the advice and be safe out there.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Great! got it....now be careful even with the "dead" stuff for quite awhile......
We have been able to hang stands in similar situations. We treated the dead stuff as if it wasn't. Hang your stand or ladder, remove the stuff up in the tree...wash up really, really well.
Good Luck.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Also wash up your cutters and machete from cutting the vines, the oils from poison ivy can stay on your equipment for a year. I avoid trees like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

stay stay away ,,,, aint no deer worth getting that all over ,,, even after its dead them branches will still have that waxie crap on for years ...I made that mistake once ,,, never again ,,,


----------

